# Woodmaster Drum Sander ??????



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I need a wide drum sander and unless I find something in the used market, I will have to buy a new one. 
I was looking online and saw the Woodmaster 50" drum sander at a fairly reasonable pirce. 
Not being familiar with Woodmaster Tools I have 2 questions.
1) Does anyone here have any experience with Woodmaster Drum Sanders?
2) The 50" single drum sander is $3200 and the double drum sander is $5K. Quite a dfference in price. Does anyone here have any experience with their single drum sanders vs. double drum sanders?

Even with a double drum sander, I still will only use the same 80 grit on both drums but that would also cut my sanding time in half. Is the extra $1800 worth the difference? I dont mind spending it if I have to.

I am currently offshore in the Gulf of Mex so I have time to make a decision.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I had the 37"(?) single drum and loved it. It did a great job. I had a slight problem with snipe that was slightly visible only after finishing if you didn't deal with it before. The quality was there. I would install a reverser(?) for the feed belt so you could just reverse your piece when it exits and come back under the sanding drum again. Its a real time saver.

A friend had the grizzly and said never again. Terrible product.

Red


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

While I have never used one, I have always heard great things about the Woodmaster sanders (and everything else they make). 

If you are only going to use 80 grit, there isn't much point in getting a dual drum. We had Performax 37" dual drum several years ago, but used one grit higher on the second drum, or left it bare.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. It seems that on another site I go to no one there ever used the double drum either. Maybe I wont have to spend extra money.

Anyway, its another warm (86-88) windless day in the Gulf.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I've had this for about 6 years and have no complaints. The only thing I wish I did have is the 7 1/2 horse motor.

I did have to replace the Velcro on the drum once, that was a pain.

I have the drive belt reverse switch and would recommend that as well. This machine is operated by feel and sound. You send the wood in with no contact with the drum and slowly raise the drive belt till the wood is contacting the drum the way you feel is good. At that point you can reverse the belt and back it out, when it clears the drum turn it back around so the whole board is surfaced at that height. Basically saving time sending the whole board in another time just to sand that bit at the end that got no sanding while you were cranking the belt up.

You can also back a small peice out after it clears the drum and save yourself a trip around the sander to retreive it.

I don't see an atvantage to 2 drums for the work I do. Mostly I want to flatted glued up stock or general sizing of ripped stock. All of that can be done with one drum and max power. 

All in all a great machine for the money.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I get one of these, they are pretty sweet:

http://scmgroup-usa.com/detail.aspx?ID=3


----------

